# Can't burn ISO



## alie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi guys,


```
# growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/acd0=/home/alie/Downloads/netinstall-x86_64.iso
  :-( unable to CAMGETPASSTHRU for /dev/acd0: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```


```
# camcontrol devlist <TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C SB02>    at scbus8 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
```

Any idea why i cant burn the iso ?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

Use the ATAPICAM device -Z /dev/cd0, not acd0.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2011)

wblock is right. And if you don't have cd0, you need to `# kldload atapicam`

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------

